# two years of problems, one day to diagnosis



## freethought (Jun 28, 2011)

I have likely had a thyroid problem for years, but it wasn't until about 4 weeks ago that things really got rolling.

I had a strange 'bump' in my neck outside of my throat that I felt any time I swallowed. It was minor and figured maybe I'd strained something. But it didn't go away or get better after five days. I went to the walk-in clinic (Canada) and they ordered an ultra sound. The Ultrasound revealed what they believe is one large mass/goiter, multinodular, and a few other small 'things'.

Got called back into the clinic, they ordered blood tests. The results fell within the 'normal' range, but given that I had a large mass on my thyroid they shouldn't be normal. Then within the span of about 8 days the goiter came close to tripling in size. I had trouble swallowing and the pain from talking, sneezing etc was growing. Especially with/after sneezing.

I was put on from what I can gather is a pretty substantial dose of prednisone until I could see the specialist. And I see him/her tomorrow.

But for two years I have not felt well, and these last 12 months or so have not been much fun.

Pre-existing symptoms and more recent symptoms include:

long-term auto-immune related-
psoriasis 
morphea
alopecia

recent within one year-
panic attacks/emotional stability issues
sweating (for years but the last few weeks have been insane)
muscle weakness
fatigue

If I were to ask one main question it would be how do people deal with the body temp/sweating issue?

Also, whereas people are expressing sympathy for what's been happening for the last few weeks, I am actually kind of relieved that tomorrow I may actually be taking a step toward feeling better. But that makes me wonder what the difference is between living with this undiagnosed and how things work post-diagnosis and with treatment.

So:

1. how do you deal with sweating?
2. what's the difference in living between treated and untreated?

Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

1. Buy a fan and aim it towards your bed, keep the windows open. Cheaper than running the A/C all night, and helps keep the night sweats at bay. (Be sure to drink lots of water, you don't want the sweating to dehydrate you.)

2. Like you, I have probably been living with this for years, but only recently was really properly diagnosed. I would never in a million years go back to being untreated, despite how rocky it has been recently (and having been on thyroid meds for over a year now, plus other fun medical issues).

Once you start feeling better, you'll realize just how bad you felt in the past, and give yourself a huge pat on the back for toughing it out as long as you did. Might even laugh about it now & then. It definitely makes you a stronger person. Not to say that everything from here on out is roses and kittens, but you're definitely taking a step in the right direction.

I hope you get some good answers and are feeling better soon! :anim_32:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

freethought said:


> I have likely had a thyroid problem for years, but it wasn't until about 4 weeks ago that things really got rolling.
> 
> I had a strange 'bump' in my neck outside of my throat that I felt any time I swallowed. It was minor and figured maybe I'd strained something. But it didn't go away or get better after five days. I went to the walk-in clinic (Canada) and they ordered an ultra sound. The Ultrasound revealed what they believe is one large mass/goiter, multinodular, and a few other small 'things'.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sounds like that baddy has to come out. Cancer is a concern, of course. Rapid growth raises suspicion substantially.

Once this takes place and you are on the proper thyroxine replacement, your perspiration should return to normal after a time.

Sounds like you are hyperthyroid. Did they run any tests such as TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4?

Welcome and I am sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

Night sweats are the worst, because they wake you up from your much needed sleep!

I have a fan at the foot of my bed in front of the AC in the summer. In the winter I put a small fan in front of just my face. At work during the day year round I have a small desk fan that blows on my face. I get hot flashes and the small fan helps. When I get cold I shut the fan off, and wait for the next hot flash LOL. I also use a heating pad in the winter for my hands and feet since they are always cold and I don't sleep under 6 feet of blankets and sweat to death either.  hugs1


----------



## freethought (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feed bag and comments. I have now been referred to yet another specialist and have a CAT scan and a barium scan coming up. This is Canada so things can take a while, but due to the fact that I essentially have to take 30-50 mg of anti-inflammatories a day and the rate that it grew, I have been triaged to some priority position. Hopin' that equals speed!

I will update with more info later and keep reading the forum looking for info.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

freethought said:


> Thanks for the feed bag and comments. I have now been referred to yet another specialist and have a CAT scan and a barium scan coming up. This is Canada so things can take a while, but due to the fact that I essentially have to take 30-50 mg of anti-inflammatories a day and the rate that it grew, I have been triaged to some priority position. Hopin' that equals speed!
> 
> I will update with more info later and keep reading the forum looking for info.
> 
> Thanks!


I am glad to hear that you have been prioritized! Very very good news. Canada is good about that when it's something serious. They triage most if not all care I am sensing? Correct me if I am wrong.

You "must" let us know as soon as you know. It is quite the worry and I am glad the doctors are on it.


----------

